

Show HN: OpenCourseWare material emailed to you every week - zodiac
http://ocw-reminder.appspot.com/

======
zodiac
Hello, I'd like some feedback about my site. Those who wanted to sign up for
reminders but didn't, what prevented you from doing so?

~~~
rilkeanheart
I think it looks promising. Like the comment above, a searchable drop down,
where I can type in the partial name of the course and it shows all courses
containing that text, was the biggest factor in not singing up. Without it,
you are asking your users to go to another site (perhaps after googling
first), find a course, find the number, and then come back to your site.

Another idea to add a veneer of legitimacy...at the bottom of the splash page,
have a scrolling list of recent courses for which users signed up. If you are
just getting started, create a list of 15 courses you THINK your likely
visitor might be interested in (i.e., "fake it tell you make it").

~~~
zodiac
Hmm, good point. Thanks for the feedback.

------
ekyo777
@zodiac I suggest you integrate something like jquery's dropdown with search
for the course identification.

